# MA2 (SEAL) Michael Monsoor Tribute vids - RIP



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]nDVbOH0BmdU[/YOUTUBE]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDVbOH0BmdU"]YouTube - MA2 (SEAL) Michael Monsoor Tribute[/ame]

[YOUTUBE]am2nZ0ju4Gs[/YOUTUBE]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am2nZ0ju4Gs"]YouTube - Mike Monsoor Tribute[/ame]


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great tribute videos, the family one....wow.  The first one has a date of 2009 though...hope they fix that.  RIP MA2 Michael Monsoor.


----------



## tova (Aug 5, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 5, 2007)

RIP MA2 Michael Monsoor...


----------



## MangOnFire (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP Petty Officer Monsoor.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfBb-Jlgn1U"]YouTube - Medal of Honor Story[/ame]












> Sara Monsoor, sister of Medal of honor recipient Petty Officer 2nd Class Michael A. Monsoor, reacts after a tribute to her brother on day two of the Rublican National Convention (RNC) at the Xcel Energy Center on September 2, 2008 in St. Paul, Minnesota. The GOP will nominate U.S. Sen. John McCain (R-AZ) as the Republican choice for U.S. President on the last day of the convention


----------

